# want to buy a chipper in Ca & stay legal



## heromaker (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm getting back into the business and found out that I need to buy a 2007 or new diesel chipper to be Legal in Ca. I Don't have any desire to go 30k in debt for a chipper right now. I found an old asplund drum gas in great condition for 2k but the air quality official tells me I need to put a brand new engine in it or he wont allow it to be registered. It has a ford 300ci in it now, I'm pretty sure that engine is out of production. Any Ideas, I don't want a high over head, Ive been there done that for over twenty years. I have plenty of work out there but I'm getting older and just want to keep things simple do quality work and take my time, enjoy my craft not be put into the position where I have to compromise the quality of my work for production so I can make my over head. When I stopped back in 03 I had to make 25k a month just to cover Work Comp, PL, PD, payroll etc. I would appreciate any ideas or information that would help me get back to work without setting my overhead so high that it forces me to go back to the grind. 

Thank you


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

heromaker said:


> Hi, I'm getting back into the business and found out that I need to buy a 2007 or new diesel chipper to be Legal in Ca. I Don't have any desire to go 30k in debt for a chipper right now. I found an old asplund drum gas in great condition for 2k but the air quality official tells me I need to put a brand new engine in it or he wont allow it to be registered. It has a ford 300ci in it now, I'm pretty sure that engine is out of production. Any Ideas, I don't want a high over head, Ive been there done that for over twenty years. I have plenty of work out there but I'm getting older and just want to keep things simple do quality work and take my time, enjoy my craft not be put into the position where I have to compromise the quality of my work for production so I can make my over head. When I stopped back in 03 I had to make 25k a month just to cover Work Comp, PL, PD, payroll etc. I would appreciate any ideas or information that would help me get back to work without setting my overhead so high that it forces me to go back to the grind.
> 
> Thank you


Good luck with that pard and welcome. I would have problems with Cali gestapo, I would think the emissions from the illegals living there would be a bigger threat than a chipper. What if they all fart at the same time would that cause the big one?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Good luck with that pard and welcome. I would have problems with Cali gestapo, I would think the emissions from the illegals living there would be a bigger threat than a chipper. What if they all fart at the same time would that cause the big one?



On a more serious level it would suck to be told my chipper could not be used and that's just the start. My bucket and grapple and 78 skid steer lol I think I stay here.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2010)

Slightly off topic here, I had a 71' Boss 351 Mustang, It had 605hp at the rear wheels and had 3"stainless thru series 50 Flowmasters, brought it out to Cali, left it registered in Iowa.
COPS HATED ME! Cali law prohibits them from giving me a ticket as long as it meets the standards of the state that it is registered in. They pulled me over a number of times, couldn't do anything! Iowa doesn't have inspections! Cops here wanted me too light them up, even went to an ol blacl top road and had a cop there to take pics as I treid to simulate a top fuel burnout! Bad for the tires tho!
Jeff you may have seen that thing down at East Lake, bright yellow and black, slightly tubbed and VERY LOUD, the Immigrant workers would go crazy!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2010)

heromaker said:


> When I stopped back in 03 I had to make 25k a month just to cover Work Comp, PL, PD, payroll etc.
> Thank you



I'm with ya, overhead sucks, sounds like a new thread, how to stop the monster!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 13, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> Slightly off topic here, I had a 71' Boss 351 Mustang, It had 605hp at the rear wheels and had 3"stainless thru series 50 Flowmasters, brought it out to Cali, left it registered in Iowa.
> COPS HATED ME! Cali law prohibits them from giving me a ticket as long as it meets the standards of the state that it is registered in. They pulled me over a number of times, couldn't do anything! Iowa doesn't have inspections! Cops here wanted me too light them up, even went to an ol blacl top road and had a cop there to take pics as I treid to simulate a top fuel burnout! Bad for the tires tho!
> Jeff you may have seen that thing down at East Lake, bright yellow and black, slightly tubbed and VERY LOUD, the Immigrant workers would go crazy!



Near Otay Lakes?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 13, 2010)

heromaker said:


> Hi, I'm getting back into the business and found out that I need to buy a 2007 or new diesel chipper to be Legal in Ca. I Don't have any desire to go 30k in debt for a chipper right now. I found an old asplund drum gas in great condition for 2k but the air quality official tells me I need to put a brand new engine in it or he wont allow it to be registered. It has a ford 300ci in it now, I'm pretty sure that engine is out of production. Any Ideas, I don't want a high over head, Ive been there done that for over twenty years. I have plenty of work out there but I'm getting older and just want to keep things simple do quality work and take my time, enjoy my craft not be put into the position where I have to compromise the quality of my work for production so I can make my over head. When I stopped back in 03 I had to make 25k a month just to cover Work Comp, PL, PD, payroll etc. I would appreciate any ideas or information that would help me get back to work without setting my overhead so high that it forces me to go back to the grind.
> 
> 
> We are at three tiers in California now and next year will have 4. You will not be able to register a chipper that does not pass CARB. Big companies to one-man shows, don't matter.
> Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 13, 2010)

heromaker said:


> Hi, I'm getting back into the business and found out that I need to buy a 2007 or new diesel chipper to be Legal in Ca. I Don't have any desire to go 30k in debt for a chipper right now. I found an old asplund drum gas in great condition for 2k but the air quality official tells me I need to put a brand new engine in it or he wont allow it to be registered. It has a ford 300ci in it now, I'm pretty sure that engine is out of production. Any Ideas, I don't want a high over head, Ive been there done that for over twenty years. I have plenty of work out there but I'm getting older and just want to keep things simple do quality work and take my time, enjoy my craft not be put into the position where I have to compromise the quality of my work for production so I can make my over head. When I stopped back in 03 I had to make 25k a month just to cover Work Comp, PL, PD, payroll etc. I would appreciate any ideas or information that would help me get back to work without setting my overhead so high that it forces me to go back to the grind.
> 
> Thank you



I haven't bought my big chipper yet, and I'm wondering what is in store for me when I start looking for one. As long as it is not too many more thousands of dollars to get it in, I'm not worried. 

I really think they are stupid though for the laws the way they are. There are not nearly enough chippers in this state to make a big deal out of, and yet they come down the worst on the smallest area of pollution. It's like the regs on chainsaws and weed eaters. How much could all of the saws and eaters in the world pollute combined? Likely it's not enough to make a big deal out of, and upturn the whole industry for. The fact is that those clerical people in offices don't resemble labor people in the field, and the labor people are an easy shot for them to throw the book at like a free throw shot they know they can make all too easily. They make an impression just for making new laws even if the laws are worthless. To explain this further more 90% of the laws that we'll all ever need were made decades ago. All of these extra laws are just things that people keep contriving just to keep calling themselves law makers that make action. And on top of that there are more and more of them being hired than ever before. Go figure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Jeffy if I lived in your state I would be an outlaw bro :monkey: So I guess they get the five o after a workin man but let gangs get away with murder:smoking:


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 13, 2010)

ForTheAction said:


> All of these extra laws are just things that people keep contriving just to keep calling themselves law makers that make action.



Just so I'm clear....

You think it's stupid, and they're only doing it for the action.....right?

Ironic.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 13, 2010)

ddhlakebound said:


> Just so I'm clear....
> 
> You think it's stupid, and they're only doing it for the action.....right?
> 
> Ironic.



You read what I wrote. That's ironic because I didn't think you could.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard that fireplaces are now illegal in some parts of Cali!!
I wonder if there are emmision standards on all gunpowder used by the gangs and the cops?
Better call the terminator himself- I think in one of those movies there was enough smoke from all the explosions to exceed mt. st. Helens!!!

FRIG 


:monkey:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 13, 2010)

redoakneck said:


> I heard that fireplaces are now illegal in some parts of Cali!!
> I wonder if there are emmision standards on all gunpowder used by the gangs and the cops?
> Better call the terminator himself- I think in one of those movies there was enough smoke from all the explosions to exceed mt. st. Helens!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mikewhite85 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's 1100 bones for a permit to remove an oak, sycamore, or black walnut in California too 

or at least in LA county it is


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> It's 1100 bones for a permit to remove an oak, sycamore, or black walnut in California too
> 
> or at least in LA county it is



Wtf thats friggin unreal bro y them dad burn bureaucrats,liberalies dats just plain hogwash. I am coming out there just to be an outlaw:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Wtf thats friggin unreal bro y them dad burn bureaucrats,liberalies dats just plain hogwash. I am coming out there just to be an outlaw:monkey:





California is the place you wanna be,
so load up your trucks and move to Beverly!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> California is the place you wanna be,
> so load up your trucks and move to Beverly!
> Jeff



Now Jeffy ya would not be baiting ole rope would ya:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 14, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Now Jeffy ya would not be baiting ole rope would ya:monkey:



Ya think I would fit in?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure, there's plenty of free rides and stays at jail, and there's plenty of your kind there.


----------



## heromaker (Sep 19, 2010)

*Ca Chipper*

Well thanks for the feed back. Do any of you have any suggestions about a powerfull gas chipper, what the best make and model is. I want a strong large capacity chipper atleast 12" but I would like 15"to18".


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 19, 2010)

heromaker said:


> Well thanks for the feed back. Do any of you have any suggestions about a powerfull gas chipper, what the best make and model is. I want a strong large capacity chipper atleast 12" but I would like 15"to18".



My first response is to tell you to pick up a cheap 'chuck and duck' , late 90's whisper chipper. I wonder what my next post will be?
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm with Rope, I'd just have to be an outlaw....


----------



## newsawtooth (Sep 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ya think I would fit in?



Rope, if you made it more than 15 min in CA the world would shift on it's axis. Really though, that's a good thing. 

Jeffers? Are the CARB laws shackling your business or is it just the cost of doing business? 

ddhlakebound: That was a very clever retort at the expense of everyone's favorite go-getter, FTA.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 20, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> Rope, if you made it more than 15 min in CA the world would shift on it's axis. Really though, that's a good thing.
> 
> Jeffers? Are the CARB laws shackling your business or is it just the cost of doing business? .



Had to get rid of an 03 Morbark 15 and get a new one. I guess its just the cost of business. California is not a pro-biz state.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> It's 1100 bones for a permit to remove an oak, sycamore, or black walnut in California too
> 
> or at least in LA county it is



Mike, I think thats just for the L.A. city area.(Oaks are county wide) Were removing 6 sycamores in Pomona, so I've been researching a little. If I am wrong feel free to correct me.(and save me some grief)
It is a misdemeanor in L.A. (city)to remove, or change the grade, ect. of an Oak, or sycamore racemosa without the proper permit. 
There is also rumor that they may soon add an amendment that will require you to replace the engine in your chipper/stumpgrinder every two years. Sort of like Japan. 
The Santa Ana botanical gardens was already giving notice not to use their chuck and dive chipper any more or they would be cited. Their budget is already low. Now they lost the ability to do routine maintenance themselves. 
When is it going to stop?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yup, CARB on the prowl. Next year, Tier 4.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85 (Sep 26, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> Mike, I think thats just for the L.A. city area.(Oaks are county wide) Were removing 6 sycamores in Pomona, so I've been researching a little. If I am wrong feel free to correct me.(and save me some grief)
> It is a misdemeanor in L.A. (city)to remove, or change the grade, ect. of an Oak, or sycamore racemosa without the proper permit.
> There is also rumor that they may soon add an amendment that will require you to replace the engine in your chipper/stumpgrinder every two years. Sort of like Japan.
> The Santa Ana botanical gardens was already giving notice not to use their chuck and dive chipper any more or they would be cited. Their budget is already low. Now they lost the ability to do routine maintenance themselves.
> When is it going to stop?



Yeah, it's crazy.

Right, it's just L.A. city that charges 1100. Wonder if that is the highest in the state. Funny thing is, I recently found out that permits in Glendale (which basically borders LA city) are FREE. I suppose you just need to call the public works or urban forestry dept in whatever city it is to find out what is involved. 

Good luck on those sycamores! Hopefully Pomona will be nice to you.

I think the fact that these trees are protected has a reverse affect on their long term stability. Now no one wants to plant them because of possible future ramifications with removal and maintenance permits!

And the whole chipper ordeal is crazy too. I did not realize that older gas chippers were being phased out at well. I guess the only thing you can do without spending $30,000 plus on a new chipper is just buy a small sub 50 hp gas chipper with a wisconsin or something similar in it.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Sep 26, 2010)

Older diesel trucks need to be retrofitted as well as other things such as chippers, tractors, etc. The port of Oakland won't let mechanical injection trucks haul from there.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, CARB on the prowl. Next year, Tier 4.
> Jeff



Man, is that state gonna break off into the ocean or what already? I dont know how people could live like that. Brush fires, mud slides, earth quakes and rampant homos everywhere.. and now this CARB deal on top of it all??Blaah, you can keep that piece..


----------



## Frank Boyer (Sep 26, 2010)

The new LE oil is nation wide. They removed some of the anti wear additives to make the cats last longer. That affects everybody!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Man, is that state gonna break off into the ocean or what already? I dont know how people could live like that. Brush fires, mud slides, earth quakes and rampant homos everywhere.. and now this CARB deal on top of it all??Blaah, you can keep that piece..


I think they need the terminator :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 26, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Man, is that state gonna break off into the ocean or what already? I dont know how people could live like that. Brush fires, mud slides, earth quakes and rampant homos everywhere.. and now this CARB deal on top of it all??Blaah, you can keep that piece..



Learn to swim. Learn to swim. Learn to swim. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 26, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Learn to swim. Learn to swim. Learn to swim. lol



The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 26, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.



One of my favorites.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 26, 2010)

You learn to adapt, its not that bad,
Jeff


----------

